# Battie to Miss Entire 07-08 Season



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

I've read on other boards and heard on the Team that Battie has torn his rotator cuff and is expected to miss the entire upcoming season.



This is obviously HORRIBLE news. It's bad enough that our depth at the 5 is pathetic, but without the guy we were hoping to lean on being out, a move HAS to be made by the incompetent GM of this organization. 


for now i guess bo is our guy (unless ewing wants to suit up)... anyone have possible trades that we could make? 

i will post an article link as soon as i find one.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW!
If true Im not sure what we can do....


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

I herd most of season not all but i could be wrong


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

WOW. A weak front got even weaker.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Otis has to get Blount!!!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The Blount deal is going down if this is true. No doubt.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Ruff Draft said:


> The Blount deal is going down if this is true. No doubt.


Well, with Otis as our GM who knows???


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

And with McHale...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

trouble


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ouch! Hey at least you have Foyle...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> Otis has to get Blount!!!


the next few days i hope to see a lot of "talks" going on with Otis. They are never mentioned in trade rumors, but hopefully they start.

injury is still not fully diagnosed though so lets keep our fingers crossed. He has underwent X-Rays at Duke.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

MickyEyez said:


> the next few days i hope to see a lot of "talks" going on with Otis. They are never mentioned in trade rumors, but hopefully they start.
> 
> injury is still not fully diagnosed though so lets keep our fingers crossed. He has underwent X-Rays at Duke.


them trading garnett and trying to restart with a new core will only help us


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> them trading garnett and trying to restart with a new core will only help us


i think we have a decent shot at getting blount. i dont see why they can't use a shooter and some cap relief so they can ink a lot of the young players. besides, they are deep at the 4/5 and i'm sure Blount would LOVE to come to orlando and start.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

oh no. juwan howard is acalling...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> From Orlando Sentinel
> Orlando Magic
> 
> *Battie seeks 2nd opinion on ailing left shoulder*
> ...


Link

I'm going to be optimistic and hope that Battie doesn't have to undergo surgery so we aren't completely screwed... if a player has to get a 2nd opinion, it's probably serious. 

I would like to see Otis get on the phone regardless of Battie's status though. Whether or not he plays, it's obvious that he won't be at 100% going into the season, so a move NEEDS to be done.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't really like Battie. Every time he would get the ball he would look around and take those dumb free-throw line jumpers. We got a really weak front-court but I hope this injury maybe gets Foyle comin out and playin hard as a starter. And we need to sign the best FA center out there too.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

MacDanny 6 said:


> I don't really like Battie. Every time he would get the ball he would look around and take those dumb free-throw line jumpers. We got a really weak front-court but I hope this injury maybe gets Foyle comin out and playin hard as a starter. And we need to sign the best FA center out there too.


There aren't any FA big men out there better than Battie. 

We are in serious trouble if we have to rely on Foyle... i was never for starting shard at the 4, but it almost looks like that is the route that we will have to take unless otis pulls something off. if the starting line up looked similar to:

Nelson
Redick
Turk
Shard
Dwight

we would have to pray that Dwight can handle the paint by himself. He would have an absolutely monster season if we succeeded playing with this line. Otis... PROVE YOUR WORTH NOW YOU USELESS B!


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

MickyEyez said:


> There aren't any FA big men out there better than Battie.
> 
> We are in serious trouble if we have to rely on Foyle... i was never for starting shard at the 4, but it almost looks like that is the route that we will have to take unless otis pulls something off. if the starting line up looked similar to:
> 
> ...


hopefully we dont have to go down this road


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

its better then to start Ariza instead of Redick, Trevor is much more athletic and taller, he ll help on boards and defence...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well, i hope we have a trade in the works...and turk is looking to be the oddman out with rashard on board and our pathetic need upfront.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

if we get a trade exception, then we should sign Mark Jackson, if he is in shape of course...Skinner could be better but he is already signed by Suns...


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Babir said:


> if we get a trade exception, then we should sign Mark Jackson, if he is in shape of course...Skinner could be better but he is already signed by Suns...



What about Webber?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what about him? i dont want him around nor would he really want to be ending his career on such a young team. plus, he'd never settle for what we could offer him. and i wouldnt waste it on him anyways.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Unfortunately this injury is a year too late.

Would love to see us start to run a bit more now, play some small ball. Try to pick up the pace and not let teams slow us way down and get Dwight in foul trouble.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Duck34234 said:


> What about Webber?


Otis already tried to pursue him before we even signed Foyle...

the bum declined.



> No contact made with Webber -- yet
> Brian Schmitz | Sentinel Staff Writer
> October 1, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

It's official, Battie is out for the season...



> Orlando Magic power forward Tony Battie said Wednesday he will have season-ending rotator-cuff surgery after the team returns from its preseason trip to China.
> 
> "All doctors and everybody are going to be over there, so it makes sense to wait," Battie said.
> 
> The Magic face the Cleveland Cavs and a China National team Oct. 17-20, but leave for China on Oct. 13.


Link


----------

